# Hello Everyone...



## Edwin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am newbie in this community.Hope you all are fine.My name is Edwin and i am here to learn more about the things to protect myself.I am new to martial art and want to learn more.Have a nice time.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome! You can find a lot of info. and advice here.


----------



## K-man (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome! What martial art are you interested in?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  There are many experienced people here who will be glad to share.   Looking forward to your sharing as well.


----------



## Takai (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome to MT. Which MA interests you?


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome.  If anything, what are you currently training in?


----------



## Happy-Papi (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Edwin!

Hello and welcome to MT!
There are lots of good MAist here that are kind and very supportive.


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Instructor (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Edwin (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks all for your welcome and i am beginner and want to get the knowledge about some basic art that help me in my day to day life for defense.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Edwin. The site has much to offer so dig in and get involved.


----------

